# Blisters



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 19, 2016)

Does anyone have any suggestions on what's best to put on blisters one heel and ankle has a mass of blisters broken and unbroken due to a rotten fit of walking boot. I knew the foot had blistered after 5 mins but had to keep the boot on for at least 45 mins as out with the dog.


----------



## trophywench (Jun 19, 2016)

Melolin dressing?


----------



## Northerner (Jun 20, 2016)

You can get special blister plasters from Boots (and other chemists, no doubt!) that really work well in healing them quickly - I was quite surprised when I used to get blisters on my feet from running. Don't get blisters on feet any more as I found a type of running shoe that doesn't cause them for me. Hope they heal quickly


----------



## KookyCat (Jun 20, 2016)

Blister plasters are great, although you shouldn't put them on broken blisters, full disclosure I often do but obviously you have to be careful if they're broken because you're effectively sealing the wound and if there's infected material in there that isn't a good idea.  For large areas of blistering I use Melolin self adhesive dressing because they can be removed easily for inspection purposes.  If you do use a blister plaster you should let if fall off itself (if you pull the skin comes with) or soak it in water until it lifts off easily. 

If you don't need plasters on them then I use propolis gel to keep them clean.  Hope they're not too painful.


----------



## zuludog (Jun 20, 2016)

I assume you have diabetes. In that case you can get free chiropody on demand, so ask for it; there are many disadvantages to having diabetes, so you may as well have one of the advantages
Failing that, ask at your pharmacy

After wearing boots for nearly 40 years when hiking I have recently discovered trail shoes, and am converted. they are all that you hear about - light, comfortable, good grip & support. I now only wear boots when I'm going over rough ground like the Lake district, or in winter


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2016)

Is skin broken or intact? If intact, priority is to keep it that way. For that purpose, zinc oxide tape is ideal, as it's very sticky and flexible. Apply carefully, easing out creases with fingers. Warmth from hands also helps it stick better. Then leave in place for several days, unless you feel any heat or redness which suggests infection. Soak off tape carefully in water, and peel carefully, holding down skin with other thumb, so that you don't rip off top layer of skin.


----------



## grovesy (Jun 20, 2016)

zuludog said:


> I assume you have diabetes. In that case you can get free chiropody on demand, so ask for it; there are many disadvantages to having diabetes, so you may as well have one of the advantages
> Failing that, ask at your pharmacy
> 
> After wearing boots for nearly 40 years when hiking I have recently discovered trail shoes, and am converted. they are all that you hear about - light, comfortable, good grip & support. I now only wear boots when I'm going over rough ground like the Lake district, or in winter


I am afraid some areas only high risk Diabetics get free Chiropody!


----------



## AndBreathe (Jun 20, 2016)

I rarely get blisters, but should I manage to get one, I use Compeed Blister Pads :  https://www.compeed.co.uk/compeed-footcare/compeed-blister .  They're fabulous and now come in all sorts of sizes and shapes.  I have noticed the likes of Boots, Tesco, Superdrug and even Wilkinsons are doing their own variants, although the I haven't actually tried any of the more generics.

MrB also carries a stick of the Compeed Anti Blister Stick:  https://www.compeed.co.uk/compeed-footcare/anti-blister-stick  in his gold bag, for a quick rub on, if, for whatever reason his shoes are rubbing.  In essence, it's just a stick of paraffin wax, but it's the easy, and effective, storage and application elements that makes this a winner.  If I'm wearing new shoes, barefoot, I just give the potential rubbing points a quick swipe on first time wearing.

Yes, I'm a bit of a Compeed fan.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 20, 2016)

Thanks every one the blister pads are a no no as blistered area is far to large to cover and a lot of broken skin as well.
Managed to use so gauze and covered the heel and ankle in bubble wrap so Angel could have her walk this morning.
Have made an apt to see the practice nurse this afternoon, hopefully she will have some dressings big enough to cover the area.

Not heard of Melolin so am just going to look it up


----------



## pav (Jun 20, 2016)

When I had my big one, the GP practice nurse dressed it and gave me a couple of prescriptions for the dressing she felt were the right for my needs. might be worth tying to get an appointment the the nurse.

By the sound of it you are not classed as high risk by the podiatry team, still might be worth a call for their advice.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 20, 2016)

pav said:


> When I had my big one, the GP practice nurse dressed it and gave me a couple of prescriptions for the dressing she felt were the right for my needs. might be worth tying to get an appointment the the nurse.
> 
> By the sound of it you are not classed as high risk by the podiatry team, still might be worth a call for their advice.


I totally agree with getting a professional to dress and keep a check on those blisters.
please don't do as I did aa few weeks ago. I had two unbroken blisters and thought I'd just keep an eye on them, I certainly wouldn't advise doing that.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 20, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Thanks every one the blister pads are a no no as blistered area is far to large to cover and a lot of broken skin as well.
> Managed to use so gauze and covered the heel and ankle in bubble wrap so Angel could have her walk this morning.
> Have made an apt to see the practice nurse this afternoon, hopefully she will have some dressings big enough to cover the area.
> 
> Not heard of Melolin so am just going to look it up


You'll need to snip edges of Melolin pads or zinc oxide tape strips if you use them, so that they'll fit onto a curved area such as heel. Next time, STOP as soon as any part of foot feels sore, adjust socks and lacing and if that doesn't solve issue, then return home to cover with tape before skin breask, then st out again.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 21, 2016)

All I can say about that nurse is 
Conversation went............. I see you suffer from diabetes. Me......... no I do have type 1 diabetes but do not suffer from it. 
Lets have a look at this blister then, oh that is a mess you will be lucky to get away with no infection or worse from that.
Me.................. it's not infected just rubbed raw I just wanted some advice regarding a suitable dressing so things are comfortable for walking please.

She then proceeded to put an iodine gauze on it no other dressing on top then taped on this dreadful foam heal pad. Telling me with great glee it would really hurt for awhile.

20 mins later the rubbing from her handy work had made my ankle bleed and was so painful it was unbelievable. Needless to say the whole lot has been binned.
Have managed to get a good supply of foam pads zinc oxide plasters and some animal wool so well padded and comfortable now. Needless to say I will not be going to the follow up apt.


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2016)

Pumper_Sue said:


> All I can say about that nurse is
> Conversation went............. I see you suffer from diabetes. Me......... no I do have type 1 diabetes but do not suffer from it.
> Lets have a look at this blister then, oh that is a mess you will be lucky to get away with no infection or worse from that.
> Me.................. it's not infected just rubbed raw I just wanted some advice regarding a suitable dressing so things are comfortable for walking please.
> ...


Omg what on earth did she think she was doing.


----------



## Stitch147 (Jun 21, 2016)

What a stupid frigging nurse!!!! And her attitude stinks, especially the remark about the infection. Id have told her to do one!


----------



## Ljc (Jun 21, 2016)

Stitch147 said:


> What a stupid frigging nurse!!!! And her attitude stinks, especially the remark about the infection. Id have told her to do one!


I do do agree.


----------



## Copepod (Jun 21, 2016)

Pretty worrying if a practice nurse can't tell the difference between redness from inflammation and redness from infection. As I mentioned earlier, careful snipping of edges of pads and plaster tape is important to get a good fit around a curved heel (there are no uncurved heels!)


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Jun 21, 2016)

Having spoken to my mum who is a retired nurse she told me to come over as she had loads of foam backed dressings left over from when dad was alive. Included in the collection were Tegaderm spider ! foam adhesive dressings, which have fixed the problem in one easy application  Having looked on the net for more info, I now know why the NHS is broke these dressings cost almost £40 for 5


----------



## Copepod (Jun 21, 2016)

Tegaderm is great. I've used it on myself on several occasions, most memorably once when running in a new pair of shorts gave me chaffing on both inner thighs at hem level. I went to my then local Co-Op pharmacy to ask about buying Tegaderm, and she handed me a opened box of 10 x 10cm sheets, with only 1 or 2 missing, no charge. I think the fact that we were both runners / cyclists - we sometimes passed in the street on foot or bike - helped


----------

